# Direct Buy, is it worth it ANy problemn



## carol-anne (Jul 4, 2012)

I have only a few pieces of furniture to buy and Direct Buy wants me in for an 'open house'. They are very secretive on the phone - won't tell me the membership cost, or what lines of furniture they represent. Also won't allow me to come to the open house without my husband even though I would make the purchase completely on my own. Bad feelings on my part all the way around. Can anyone tell me their experience with Direct Buy?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

IMO: Stay Away...... Stay VERY far away....


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

carol-anne said:


> Also won't allow me to come to the open house without my husband . ?


??????? 

Did they give you their condescending reason for this. Or is it just their policy that the little woman of the house not be trusted with such a huge and life altering purchase.

May I suggest that the next time a vendor or anybody else attempts to treat you like a child be done with them.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have not dealt with them but have heard some horror stories. Trust your instincts. Usually when I don't, I pay a price. I suspect Direct Buy makes a fortune on whatever they charge for memberships and probably tries to tie you to a contract for them of some kind too. 

Usually I work through an interior designer who finds me just what I want. Most live primarily on their markups and my costs are usually no more and often less than high end retail. I get showroom things that retailers do not carry too.

You might try Overstock and other online outlets depending on what you need. I just bought an informal dining set from them. 

Not sure what you are looking for but one treasure chest I found locally is a company that liquidates only high end hotel furnishings (as in Ritz Carlton, Hyatt, et al and not Motel 6) for next to nothing. Most is top line furniture and in great shape but the companies have either depreciated it or changed decor. Of course here in Chicago we have to be really careful with anything used and cushioned because of bed bugs so I turned my back on a couple pieces. I guess I could have had them treated before bringing them home. Super heating or super cooling the little suckers seems to kill them. 

In California rental furniture is a different reality than here with people into renting very nice furniture and even antiques. You can sometimes get good deals from rental companies there. Here, rental furniture is more or less ghettoish and of cheap construction.

Don't ignore your local furniture dealers and especially the nicer ones. They are hurting these days and really do have huge margins they can afford to discount if you push them nicely.


----------



## moondancer (Oct 22, 2009)

I have heard that the initial "membership fee" to Direct Buy is $5000.  That alone will take a nice chunk out of anyone's decorating budget. And that is why both spouses need to be present. The "membership fee" is a regional thing...expect it to be more or less depending where you live. There are enough horror stories online. Google them.

Instead of spending the $5000 on club membership, the money would be far better spent on a few hours of consultation with an interior designer. Interior designers have access to many more furniture lines than this club does, and by hiring an interior designer, you will get the benefit of professional design services and be supporting a local business at the same time. A good interior designer can work with any budget and is full of fresh ideas. I can't emphasize their value enough.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

And working with an interior designer that clicks with you can be nothing short of fun! I feel mine have always saved me money and from making stupid mistakes. And I am design trained so it takes alot to admit this! :yes:


----------

